#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Boxen ombouwen

## Ikkenatuurlijk

Hallo,

Ik volg al een paar maanden dit forum, en weet dus nog niet al te veel.
Richt me daar aub. ook niet op af, ik ben 13.

Mijn vraag was:
(Zul je denk ik niet snel tegen komen) Maaaaaaaaar...
Ik heb dus stuk of 7 hifi boxen (p.st.50watt) ofzo, is het mogelijk om deze speakers enz. eruit te slopen of deze in te bouwen ofzo en deze zelf in twee mooie kasten te verwerken.

Ik dacht aan 2 kasten met ieder 3 boxen verwerkt. Dan houd je er dus 1 over, deze verwerk ik dan ergens achter.


Ik doe toch alleen kleine kinderfeestjes en soms wat groters, maar volume heb ik wel genoeg!

Ik heb hier totaal geen ervaring mee, en misschien dat jullie tips hebben. Owja de zoekmachine maakte niet veel waar.

Mijn doel: een nettere opstelling en handiger vervoerbaar enz...

Owja als je foto's van de boxen nodig hebt, maak ik snel foto's en post ze. Maar misschien wel niet nodig!?


Groetjes!

----------


## speakerfreak

Heeft weinig zin, je kan best alles in 1 kast pleuren en zo `t een en ander te weten komen over speakers enz.
Maar goed geluid ga je er niet mee bereiken, daar is wel wat meer voor nodig

----------


## Baszza91

Probeer je speakers kasten van binnen op te meten. En maak dan een ontwerp met 3 x het zelfde volume als 1 speakerkast. Ik weet er niet zo veel van, maar het zou tog kunnen?

Greetzz en cheerss
Ps: bedoel je met 7 speakers ook de hoog driver?

----------


## Ikkenatuurlijk

Het zou wel gaaf zijn, als het lukt. :Big Grin:  

Hier een linkje naar een foto waar de 7 boxjes opstaan. *GRAAG GEEN COMMENTAAR OP REST VAN DE FOTO*  

http://pic1.picturetrail.com/VOL1179.../129107973.jpg

----------


## Contour

haha, 

Gewoon doorsparen voor een setje DAP. 

MVG Contour

----------


## Baszza91

Ze NIET hetzelfde. Daar kan je tog niks fatsoenlijk mee maken :Cool:  

Greetzz en cheersss

----------


## disckiller

Ik denk idd dat je je zakgeld beter kan opsparen om later een paar goede speakers aan te schaffen dan het uit te gaan geven aan hout.

Voor de rest doet het me eigelijk denken aan vroeger, zo ging ik op die leeftijd altijd het grofvuil langs om te kijken of er ergens nog speakers bij lagen.

----------


## dj franko

Ik raad aan om je speakertjes op marktplaats te zetten als een setje. Verkoop ze voor een knap prijsje en koop er 2 of misschien meer nette speakers van. Kan e.v.t. ook 2de hands zijn.

Groetjes
Franko

----------


## speakerfreak

geen strak plan dan ben je van knutsel spul af, heb je 25euro erbij, en dan? dan heb je niks meer...

----------


## beyma

Hee wat leuk zeg, het lijkt wel of ik mezelf zie 20 jaar geleden  :Wink:  

Maar to the point, wat je zou kunnen doen is deze kasten NIET slopen,maar samen bouwen in één behuizing, doekje er voor en je ziet niet meer dat het losse kasten zijn! 

Ik bedoel dus een net stapeltje maken en daar eigenlijk een strook hout omheen schroeven, achterkant hoeft niet van dik hout te zijn, en de voorkant komt toch doek. Dus als je ergens niet gelijk bent met afmeting, dan zie je dat niet meer......op die manier heb je één "kast" per kant , en kan je het makkelijker vervoeren,en de zevende box hou je als monitor voor jezelf!! 

Als ik zo je foto zit te bekijken dan past het aardig op elkaar, die box rechtsboven op de stapel vervalt dan dus. 


Nou, ik hoop dat je het begrijpt ?!

[edit]

Even vlug een photoshopje 

 

De blauwe lijnen kunnen stroken MDF of (dat is wat netter) gefineerd spaanplaat zijn! 
Nu maar hopen dat je vader morgenochtend naar de Gamma wil he ?!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

nou succes!

----------


## Baszza91

Eventueel nog die box die over is als monitor te gebruiken/

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Ikkenatuurlijk

Bedankt Beyma voor je reactie.

Ik denk dat het zoiets gaat worden ja, ik denk dat ik toch wel een paar kleine dingen ga slopen dat de kasten niet al te zwaar worden. Over een maand ga ik bouwen denk ik. Ik post wel foto's als ze klaar zijn.

Laterzzzz

----------


## S500D

Waarom zijn er altijd van die mensen die zeggen dat ze beter door kunnen sparen voor een DAP setje?
deze jongen is 13 jaar die kan toch niet sparen!!! die doet het met de spullen die die heeft, plus een bijkomend voordeel dat zo'n jongen er van kan leren.

Vergeet niet dat wij allemaal jong zijn geweest en ook zo aan het experimenteren waren, ik vond dat toch wel de leukste tijd.

Van dat geld wat hij ermee gaat verdienen kan hij opsparen voor iets leuks later.

Gr Ron.

----------


## Ikkenatuurlijk

Haha bedankt Ron :Cool:  !

----------


## speakerfreak

> Waarom zijn er altijd van die mensen die zeggen dat ze beter door kunnen sparen voor een DAP setje?
> deze jongen is 13 jaar die kan toch niet sparen!!! die doet het met de spullen die die heeft, plus een bijkomend voordeel dat zo'n jongen er van kan leren.
> 
> Vergeet niet dat wij allemaal jong zijn geweest en ook zo aan het experimenteren waren, ik vond dat toch wel de leukste tijd.
> 
> Van dat geld wat hij ermee gaat verdienen kan hij opsparen voor iets leuks later.
> 
> Gr Ron.



daarom ook mijn reactie dat je aan verkopen niets hebt aangezien je dan 25euro hebt en voorderest niks meer.
Ik zelf had ``vroeger`` ook 20 hifi speakers met of zonder kast aan 1 versterker hangen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Draaide er alleen geen feestjes mee maar gewoon voor thuis lekker mee te kloten

----------


## Speakertje

Hier nog een 3 speakers aan elkaar geknoopt in een kistje en aangesloten, niet dat er veel uitkwam want de versterker ging gelijk over ze nek met die lage impedantie. ;D

----------


## S500D

Ja idd, ik wordt er af en toe een beetje moe van van dat soort mensen.
Zo'n jongen die vind dat gewoon leuk om te doen en vraagt ons om advies.
Tuurlijk weten wij wel hoe het beter kan maar een koe vergeet vaak dat hij ook kalf geweest is.

Gr Ron.

----------


## S500D

> SpeakertjeHier nog een 3 speakers aan elkaar geknoopt in een kistje en aangesloten, niet dat er veel uitkwam want de versterker ging gelijk over ze nek met die lage impedantie. ;D



Als je er nou een 2 in serie zet en de derde er paralel op.
ik denk dat dat wel beter gaat.

Gr Ron.

----------


## Ikkenatuurlijk

> Als je er nou een 2 in serie zet en de derde er paralel op.
> ik denk dat dat wel beter gaat.
> 
> Gr Ron.



Pardon, die vat ik niet helemaal :Big Grin:

----------


## disckiller

ik hoop dat je het na het bekijken van deze link snap, als dat niet zo is geef je maar een gil.
http://www.xs4all.nl/~boyzpc/Grill/s...ting_frame.htm

----------


## Speakertje

> Als je er nou een 2 in serie zet en de derde er paralel op.
> ik denk dat dat wel beter gaat.
> 
> Gr Ron.



Haha, dit gaat over heeeeeel lang geleden. 3de jaar HBO elektro snapt dat nu wel  :Wink:  Ik geef maar aan hoe mijn begin was  :Big Grin:

----------


## S500D

Ow oké ik wou alleen maar helpen.

Ps: ik ben niet verder gekomen als de L.T.S.
Ik snap er dus ook helemaal niets van ik lul maar wat :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

Gr ron.

----------


## Ikkenatuurlijk

Haha, nou goed bedankt voor jullie hulp. Maar nog een vraag:

Watvoor kleed/doek/schuim (?) is het mooiste/beste/goedkoopste ( :Stick Out Tongue:  ) om er voor te doen?

----------


## disckiller

[FONT=Verdana]De kleur is het mooiste zwart.
Misschien een wat dunner gebruiken omdat een dikke toch wat geluid tegen houd, maar ja natuur lijk ook weer niet al te dun dat die zo kapot gaat.
Voor de rest gebruiken wij eigelijk normaal martiaal wat brand vertragend werkt of helemaal niet kan branden, maar ik denk dat voor jou dit niet nodig is.[/FONT]

----------


## S500D

het goedkoopste is effe aan je moeder vragen of ze nog oude zwarte panties heeft.

Het is wel dun maar het werkt wel en het kost jou niks alleen je moeder.

Gr Ron.

----------


## speakerfreak

Dan moet je wel een erg dikke moeder hebben :Stick Out Tongue:   op de markt bij de doeken-man hebben ze vast wel mooi stukkie doek

----------


## beyma

Idd, wij hebben hier in de buurt zo'n "Ali's lapjes hal"  :Big Grin:  
Als tip kan ik je dan geven, hou de stof tegen het licht en als je er nog iets doorheen kan kijken is het wel geschikt. (als het ook nog eens wat rek heeft dan is het helemaal mooi, kan je het opspannen)

Die pantie tip is toch wel een slechte tip hoor, dan krijg je boxen met een nogal penetrant luchtje er aan hahahahaha

----------


## S500D

> Die pantie tip is toch wel een slechte tip hoor, dan krijg je boxen met een nogal penetrant luchtje er aan hahahahaha



Noh flauw hoor???? ik noemde alleen de goedkoopste optie niet de beste :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Eneuh dit is wel een beledigingvoor zijn moeder en dat wil ik niet op mijn geweten hebben.

Gr Ron.

----------


## Ikkenatuurlijk

Humor, owja en bedankt :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ik denk dat je al aardige adviezen hebt gekregen. Het leuke hieraan is, als jezelf iets bouwt, je ook ervaring opdoet. of deze nou goed of slecht is, die ervaring heeft altijd nut. Ook ik heb in het verleden twee grote kasten gebouwd van breedbandspeakers. Deze had ik serie parallel aansgesloten en allemaal netjes over de voorkant verdeeld. 16 speakertjes van 30W max per kast. Het geluid was helemaal nog zo slecht niet, de speakertjes had ik voor niets gehad, het hout bij de hoouthandel laten zagen en mijn vader had nog een pot zwarte verf staan.

Achteraf gezien was het bouwen de grootste lol ( en heeft ook bijna niets gekost ).

----------


## Baszza91

@ HR... Waarom reageer jij in zo veel topics die al ''oud'' zijn?

Het is gewoon een vraag, niet persoonlijks natuurlijk.

Greetzz en cheers

----------

